# School Transfer Certificate : help!



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Ok,
My daughter's primary school is preparing a transfer certificate in line with the various schools requirements. 

They have come up a bit short in the requirement for a 'school stamp'.
They don't possess one, or generally have need of the sort of beaurocracy that requires one. 

Is this going to cause a problem?
I have school reports, which have been emailed, and one school sent her a test to do back here in the UK

Thanks in advance.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

I've just sent in the Transfer Certificate from my sons school in the UK. In his case, the certificate was printed on headed paper (local council as its a state school) and the school here seem quite happy with that. 

Have seen a lot of wierd and wonderful conditions for the transfer certificate from various schools, but to be honest headed paper and/or a stamp is the best you'll get from most schools (and given the amount of Ex-pat kids here, it's obviously not a problem!)


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just sent in the Transfer Certificate from my sons school in the UK. In his case, the certificate was printed on headed paper (local council as its a state school) and the school here seem quite happy with that.
> 
> Have seen a lot of wierd and wonderful conditions for the transfer certificate from various schools, but to be honest headed paper and/or a stamp is the best you'll get from most schools (and given the amount of Ex-pat kids here, it's obviously not a problem!)


thanks,
headed paper seems to be the best they're going to get!
Given that Fife Council's idea of sending me a digital copy of a school report resulted in one page of A4 being 35MB, i'm not too keen on challenging their admin department. It is archaic to say the least!


----------

